# What's the full scoop from the wildlife board meeting?



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I didn't have time to listen to the board meeting yesterday, so I'm curious to learn from anyone who did.

I read an article this morning that there will be a crow season in September, and another in December... okay, not sure I'll play in that, but it's nice to know.

BP Turkeys mentioned something in another thread that they might have decided to keep the turkey season the same as it is now? Someone clarify this one for me.

In the same article about the crows, there was a mention about the dove bag limit being raised to 15/day, and the season doubled? Does that mean we'll get to hunt doves in August? Wouldn't do any good to have it extended into October in the northern end of the state... the doves leave the area by the middle of September.

So, what's the scoop?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty sure this is what was approved for 2014 turkey hunting:

• 
​​​​Hunters with Disabilities 3-day season extension,​
Saturday - Monday prior to the LE season​


​​• ​

​​LE region hunt (2nd Sat. to last Thur. in April)​
• ​

​​Implement an annual LE permit allocation system​
(similar to GRSG & STGR). Board approved process​


​​2014 Example Permits​

NR 459 vs. 400
CR 522 vs. 500
NER 254 vs. 250
SER 328 vs. 250
SR 1533 vs. 1100
​​• ​


​​OTC statewide hunt​
− ​

​​​Youth (last Friday in April through Sunday - 3 days)
− All (Monday following youth hunt to May 31 (fixed))​


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

And yet still, those that draw the LE can't hunt during the general... I was in favor of doing away with the LE, but even keeping it, I think it's complete BS that those who draw the LE can't hunt the general. (and still the reason I won't put in for the LE)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So will the fall(winter) turkey hunt going to be on certain parcels of land or the complete southern and northern region? Also did all the turkey transplant locations pass and what happned with the trial hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So will the fall(winter) turkey hunt going to be on certain parcels of land or the complete southern and northern region? Also did all the turkey transplant locations pass and what happned with the trial hunting?


It sounds like there will just be certain areas in the Northern and Southern Regions that will be open.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1435-fall-turkey-hunt-approved.html


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"In the fall," [Jason Robinson] says, "males aren't as brightly colored as they are in the spring. It's tough to tell a female from a male in the fall, so hunters end up taking a decent number of females. Taking females will help reduce the number of birds that lay eggs next spring."

Huh? I don't know much about turkeys, but I can't connect the dots here. It would seem to me that if the objective is to reduce population, you'd take out some of the hens that survived Winter before they've replaced themselves by rising a brood.

But help me get this straight. To ease overcrowding, we created an LE hunt. Then in order to preserve first dibs for a select draw of LE hunters, we're creating a hunt that coincides with cow elk hunts in the exact same habitat. But our reason for doing this is to decrease the turkey population?

I'm confused.


----------

